# Guess I should formally introduce myself!



## INFPeter (Jan 27, 2009)

I have just jumped into dozens of conversations on here without ever formally introducing myself. I actually do the same thing in real life sometimes. I first became fascinated with M-B many years ago when I first took the test in college. I am an INFP, something that has taken me sometime to really admit to, as for a longtime I had convinced myself that I was an ENTP. Upon remarks of my friends and some thorough introspection I have come to the conclusion that yes indeed I am in fact an INFP and not afraid to admit it! LOL So far I really love this place,
Peter


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, Formal Hello


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hello, and Welcome to the forum.*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi. 

_________


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome! :happy: This place is pretty neat, I've only been here maybe a week but I dig it. Hopefully you'll enjoy it too. :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi. Welcome. A formal welcome to you.:tongue:


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

Howdy Doody - welcome to the asylum :happy:


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Hiya INFPeter!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome, my name is Mcgooglian and I hope you enjoy your stay at our lovely cafe.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Good day to you.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

If only there were more INFPs in the world, my [sad face] :crying: would be a [happy face] :happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Res says hai.


----------



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

Hiya, welcome


----------

